
Show HN: Year progress in OS X menu bar - andreyazimov
https://www.progressbarosx.com/
======
willio58
Concept is simple enough, but why the price of 5$? Maybe start with a lower
price? Not much functionality here to justify the price point.

------
andreyazimov
Hi HN,

I am a big fan of Year Progress tweets but I want to see not only year I want
to see month and day progress as well in minimal OS X menu bar with a cool
progress bar.

Demo:
[https://www.progressbarosx.com/demo.mp4](https://www.progressbarosx.com/demo.mp4)

